# [SOLVED] how to make network services quieter ?

## lalebarde

Hi all,

After the last update of my gentoo, plus addition of an nfs share and use of a time server, my PC is slow.

Here is my /var/log/syslog :

```
May 14 09:20:02 JANUS syslog-ng[3691]: Internal error, duplicate configuration elements refer to the same persistent config; name='affile_dd_writers(/dev/tty12)'

May 14 09:20:02 JANUS syslog-ng[3691]: Configuration reload request received, reloading configuration;

May 14 09:21:09 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:23:10 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:23:22 JANUS ntpd[3891]: 0 out of 4 peers valid

May 14 09:23:22 JANUS ntpd[3891]: bad peer 0.fr.pool.ntp.org (not resolved)

May 14 09:23:22 JANUS ntpd[3891]: bad peer 1.fr.pool.ntp.org (not resolved)

May 14 09:23:22 JANUS ntpd[3891]: bad peer 2.fr.pool.ntp.org (not resolved)

May 14 09:23:22 JANUS ntpd[3891]: bad peer 3.fr.pool.ntp.org (not resolved)

May 14 09:23:42 JANUS ntpd[3891]: peer 193.55.167.2 now valid

May 14 09:23:50 JANUS ntpd[3891]: peer 91.121.105.171 now valid

May 14 09:24:05 JANUS ntpd[3891]: peer 88.191.88.195 now valid

May 14 09:24:08 JANUS ntpd[3891]: peer 94.23.220.143 now valid

May 14 09:25:03 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by 0,183612s

May 14 09:25:11 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:27:12 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:29:13 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:31:14 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:32:51 JANUS ntpd[3890]: skew change 127,436 exceeds limit

May 14 09:32:51 JANUS ntpd[3891]: clock is now synced

May 14 09:33:15 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:35:16 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:37:16 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:39:17 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:41:18 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:43:19 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:45:20 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:47:21 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:49:22 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:51:23 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:53:24 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:55:25 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:57:26 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 09:59:26 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 10:01:27 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 10:03:14 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,231454s

May 14 10:03:14 JANUS ntpd[3890]: skew change -63,480 exceeds limit

May 14 10:03:28 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 10:05:29 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 10:07:30 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 10:09:31 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 10:11:32 JANUS mount[3725]: mount to NFS server 'PCCARO' failed: timed out, retrying

May 14 10:14:52 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,523307s

May 14 10:14:52 JANUS ntpd[3890]: skew change -249,896 exceeds limit

May 14 10:19:36 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,485581s

May 14 10:19:36 JANUS ntpd[3891]: clock is now unsynced

May 14 10:23:52 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,440749s

May 14 10:28:03 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,343403s

May 14 10:32:13 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,288501s

May 14 10:36:26 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,221514s

May 14 10:44:16 JANUS ntpd[3890]: adjusting local clock by -0,139324s

May 14 10:44:16 JANUS ntpd[3890]: skew change -295,918 exceeds limit

May 14 10:44:16 JANUS ntpd[3891]: clock is now synced

May 14 10:56:12 JANUS ntpd[3890]: skew change -28,958 exceeds limit
```

I may be wrong, but it is a lot for nothing. I don't need  ntpd to adjust the time so often, nor nfs to try to connect to a PC which is off every second !

Actually, if ntpd adjust once per day and nfs tries to connect the share once every 10 minutes, I would be happy.

I read the doc but did not find if it is possible to control that. Any clue please ?Last edited by lalebarde on Tue May 15, 2012 8:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

If you want the clock to be sync'ed only once a day then use a cron job. What mount options do you use for the NFS share?

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks for your answer massimo,

as requested :

```
PCCARO:/home/lalebarde   /PCCARO/backup/home/lalebarde   nfs   rw,auto,sync,soft,bg,timeo=3,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,retry=60q   0 0
```

 *Quote:*   

> If you want the clock to be sync'ed only once a day then use a cron job

 

Then I suppress ntpd ? What command shall I use in the cron job ? Simply ntpd ?

----------

## massimo

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PCCARO:/home/lalebarde   /PCCARO/backup/home/lalebarde   nfs   rw,auto,sync,soft,bg,timeo=3,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,retry=60q   0 0
> 
> ...

 

What happens if you set timeo=6000? Is this a typo retry=60q?

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you want the clock to be sync'ed only once a day then use a cron job 
> 
> Then I suppress ntpd ? What command shall I use in the cron job ? Simply ntpd ?

 

There are several options or ntpdate.

----------

## lalebarde

Yes !!!   :Embarassed:   timeo is the time out before retry in tenth of a second. Then I understand why I overload my system with nfs tries. I put 6000. retry=60q is a typo. Thanks. I put 2 (default).

For ntpd, I have suppressed it from the default run level and added two lines in my crontab :

```
0    13 * * *  /etc/init.d/dcron start

30   13 * * *  /etc/init.d/dcron stop
```

So, now, the clock should sync everyday between 13:00 and 13:30, during launch time.

Thank you very much for your help massimo.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

I don't need a daemon for that. I use rdate, and wrap it into a script that I dump into /etc/crond.daily/rdate.sh. You can use cron.hourly, or cron.weekly instead. Your choice.

----------

